# New Insight 3



## laurido92 (Apr 7, 2015)

Good evening. I'd been looking for a hybrid bike for a while now. I bought a few used ones (Craigslist and Offerup) that were older (08 Trek 7.2 FX and 09 Fuji Absolute 2.0). Got them for a great price but they didn't feel right. The Trek was for my son but it was a little big for him so I got him a different bike and sold the Trek. I bought the Fuji for my other son but he didn't like it and it was a little too small for me so I sold it. I started looking at new hybrids and had it narrowed down to the Raleigh Cadent 2 and the Diamondback Insight 2. While looking around on CL i ran into an ad for a 2016 Insight 3 for $400 brand new in the box. I wrote to the guy but he stated he had sold it so I was back to the previous mentioned bikes. Today, as I was literally walking out to go test ride the Raleigh I received a text asking if I was still interested. I said yes and went to check it out. It was true, the bike was still in the box. I offered him $350 and he said yes. Long story short. I am the proud owner of a new 2016 Insight 3. This thing is great. Light and fast. Went on a 12 mile ride around the neighborhood to test it out and really like it. The main thing is that it feels right. I need to take it to my bike mechanic so he can do some minor adjustments/tweaks. I am a happy man.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Excellent. May it keep you happy for many many miles.


----------

